# Mirtazapine and Adderall Synergy?



## OnDaStrength (Nov 13, 2013)

My first time posting on the forum after recently discovering it. These few days I am noticing a difference in my medication effectiveness due to a change of medication. I was given Lexapro to try and it was a disaster. Recently prescribed Mirtazapine.

I have been on Adderall for quite some time now. Tolerance builds up fast and my XR never lasts me more then 5 hours. I was recently prescribed Mirtazapine(Remeron) for GAD after many failed SSRI attempts and my refusal to take a benzodiazepine. It is only the first week and I am noticing an increase in Adderall's effectiveness. 

I understand that Adderall is a DRA (Dopamine releasing agent) and Mirtazapine increases dopamine release in prefrontal cortex by 5-HT1A receptor activation. The Adderall's presence is more profound and is lasting longer then usual. Any insight?


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

What dose of Remeron and Adderal XR are you? So does the remeron give you vasodilation cause of the 5hta1 activation? Is it prosexual with the adderall? Increased feelings and enhanced memory? Decreased anxiety?

I'm looking for a drug that can add a 5ht1a effect to my Adderall XR something clean without hitting to many other recepters.

An increase in effectiveness. But decrease in tolarance that kinda sounds weird or bad.


----------



## OnDaStrength (Nov 13, 2013)

I am on 30mg Mirtazapine and 30mg Adderall XR. The thing is with the mirtazapine it acts differently at lower doses. Any dose under 30mg will only really work on histamine h1 receptors and knock you out. 30mg is where it starts to work.

It doesn't actually bind to 5ht receptors. It is an indirect antagonist/inverse agonist. Antagonization of the α2-adrenergic receptors enhances adrenergic and serotonergic transmission in 5ht1a, 2a. " Indirect α1-adrenoceptor-mediated enhancement of 5-HT cell firing and direct blockade of inhibitory α2-heteroreceptors located on 5-HT terminals are held responsible for the increase in extracellular 5-HT" So it's side-effect spectrum is far lower then SSRI's or SNRI's because it is not binding to the receptor sites, but it indirectly inhibits serotonin and norepinephrine which effects dopamine.

I have not been on it long enough to notice any plausible stand alone effects, but I have noticed a difference with my Adderall. I have no increase in hunger, I fall asleep easily and my sex drive is just fine. Like I said I have not been on it long enough to reap the benefits/side effects of it by itself.


----------



## OnDaStrength (Nov 13, 2013)

Forgot to mention, yes it does relieve my anxiety.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Cool keep us update I'm interested in how this pan's out for you. 

So these ones go together like bread and butter? No compounding of side effects?

The only reason why I would be cautious to take a med like Remeron is if it produces some kinda withdrawal syndrome cause I've been off SSRI for 8 months I don't wanna tweak my brain chemistry to much.


----------



## OnDaStrength (Nov 13, 2013)

Remeron does have side effects, most commonly increase in appetite and being tired, but the Adderall curbs the appetite completely for me. I have heard of withdrawal stories mostly from people using remeron to get off benzos. I have also read experiences of people have zero w/d symptoms tapering and stopping abruptly. If there are w/d symptoms they are extremely mild compared to SSRI's....found an interesting thread regarding Adderall and Remeron....

http://www.drugs-forum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=132860


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Hows the remeron adderall experience going?


----------

